# B-sters?



## samster (Aug 14, 2006)

has anyone ever heard of Bsters? its some pretty good funk thats pretty prevelent where im from


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm familiar with "beasters" which is usually a lower to middle grade, more affordable type.


----------



## IRISHMAN1972 (Aug 22, 2006)

The bsters here are old and regular mid grade........


----------

